# 9.5/10G Starfire Tank Journal



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

Hey Everyone,
I thought I would make a post on my progress on one of my newest tanks (one of many -_-)

This one is a 9.5-10G starfire tank that I got at AI a few days ago.

Current hardware for this tank:
- amazonia I soil
- Fluval Stratum Shrimp soil
- HC

Going to try an emersed HC start up method with this tank.
Once HC has started to spread, I will add water and add Dwarf hair grass in the back where there is a slight hill 

Any advice on keeping the hill there once I add water?
Should I add some rocks to keep the hill in place?

View attached for pictures.
Will update when there is progress on the HC.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

do you have presurrized co2? if you do no point in going emersed, just plant and fill. If you do emersed and later on you fill the tank without presurrized co2 or massive excel dosing then it will melt back and your back to the beginning. I find that hc is more co2 then light dependent.


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

coldmantis said:


> do you have presurrized co2? if you do no point in going emersed, just plant and fill. If you do emersed and later on you fill the tank without presurrized co2 or massive excel dosing then it will melt back and your back to the beginning. I find that hc is more co2 then light dependent.


Hrmm, I do have pressurized co2 but I was going to use that for my 25 gal. Could a DIY be done for hc?


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

For a 10g yes, as long as you chain it within 1 week apart. As in you start your first 2L bottle for 1 week and at the end of the week you add a T line and another 2L, so now your running 2x2L. Be sure to mark one 2L as A and the other as B for example. At the end of the second week you would disconnect the A and make a new batch of co2 and add it back in the T line and the next week you would change B and so on, that way your co2 is as consistent as diy yeast+sugar can be so you won't risk an algae outbreak later. Or better yet if your pressurized co2 is not far from your other tank you can split it and have one tank and 2 needle valves controlling each tank. With your 10g your looking at either 1bps or 1 bubble per 1.5-2 seconds depending on how you diffuse it to get 30ppm or over.


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

coldmantis said:


> For a 10g yes, as long as you chain it within 1 week apart. As in you start your first 2L bottle for 1 week and at the end of the week you add a T line and another 2L, so now your running 2x2L. Be sure to mark one 2L as A and the other as B for example. At the end of the second week you would disconnect the A and make a new batch of co2 and add it back in the T line and the next week you would change B and so on, that way your co2 is as consistent as diy yeast+sugar can be so you won't risk an algae outbreak later. Or better yet if your pressurized co2 is not far from your other tank you can split it and have one tank and 2 needle valves controlling each tank. With your 10g your looking at either 1bps or 1 bubble per 1.5-2 seconds depending on how you diffuse it to get 30ppm or over.


Hrmm, 
okay.
So I have a dilemma.
I have another 10G tank that is going to be sold on Sunday. This will be the only tank I have available to move everyone over to until my 25G is set up and running.

I'm debating on only doing this emersed for a week until the person comes to pick up the tank or should I set up my 25G temporarily to hold all the fish/shrimps from the 10G?

I already have a eheim 2213 filter that has been running on the 10G to get the filter cycled so once I move the filter over to the 25G, it should be filtered in a matter of days, if not right away.

What do you think?


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

if your talking about seeding the tank, I think your a little confused. Seeding the tank so it's cycle faster is no problem if you seeding from your 25g to your 10g but if you seeding from your 10g to your 25g well..... your filter and water is only meant for 10g not 25g so it's going to have to cycle. It will not take as long as usual since you already have "some" cycle water, filter, bacteria, and hopefully your going to dump your 10g substrate into your 25g but it's still going from a 10g to 25g so there will be some cycling maybe 2-3 weeks?


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

coldmantis said:


> if your talking about seeding the tank, I think your a little confused. Seeding the tank so it's cycle faster is no problem if you seeding from your 25g to your 10g but if you seeding from your 10g to your 25g well..... your filter and water is only meant for 10g not 25g so it's going to have to cycle. It will not take as long as usual since you already have "some" cycle water, filter, bacteria, and hopefully your going to dump your 10g substrate into your 25g but it's still going from a 10g to 25g so there will be some cycling maybe 2-3 weeks?


ahh, okay.
In that case, I wont stress out the fish. 
I guess this emersed will only go for a week, lol
I'll dump the 10G to the 9.5G and move the eheim over from the 10G aswell to maintain the cycled water. 
I'll move the emersed method over to the 25G =)


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

Looks like I will be working OT from home tonight. 
While I'm doing that, I will start transferring items over from my 10G to this 9.5G.
Emersed will be for my 25G instead.

Question:
Will the HC grow/spread without CO2?
If not, I will probably be doing a DIY co2 for now until I can get a rig set up for this tank.

First need to make sure my fish will be safe after bringing them over. Want this tank cycled before I add the fish in. 

If I had my eheim filter on the 10G for about 2 weeks now, the filter should be "cycled" or have some good bacteria in there. 
If I move all the water over from the 10G to this one, it should be a seamless change correct? 
Will the new tank go through some sort of cycle?


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

if your talking about your emersed setup of hc in your 25g it will take a while before it starts to spread unless you bought it emersed then it will spread right away, but from going from submerse to emersed there is some time needed and some leafs might melt a little.

For your transition from your 10g to your starfire if you moving everything substrate, water, filter I don't believe it will recycle maybe a small silent one but it should be seamless.


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

Took your advise and I have filled the tank up now.
Added some rocks. I think I need more, lol
No filter atm.
Going to move over the eheim filter now. and check water parameters tomorrow to see how it is.


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

So I tested my waters today.
Ammonia: 0
Nitrite: 0
Nitrate: 40-80 ppm >.<

Would the fluval soil be leeching ammonia?
The Amazonia should not be leeching anymore.


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

So I did another water test today after a 10% water change yesterday.
Ammonia: 0
Nitrite: 0
Nitrate: 20-40 ppm

I added some amazonia frogbits and some more plants into the tank to eat up the nitrates.

Is it safe to say this tank is cycled?

No ammonia or Nitrite in 2-3 days. I currently have an octo cat + some assassin snails + 1 cpd in there to act as ammonia source.


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

added a few cherry shrimps =)


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

*Update*

April 12th, 2012 Update:

I recently acquired riccia so I finally had the chance to put it together with stones:

Stones:









+ Riccia:









= Riccia Stones! 









Tank Shot: Ignore the ugly eheim filter intakes. Only temporary 









Current livestock:
- 9 CPD
- 8-12 RCS
- 1 Amano Shrimp
- A few Assassin snails

Current Plants:
- Riccia
- HC
- Dwarf Hair Grass
- Pellia
- Rotala Nanjenshan
- Frogbits


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

Good stuff bro


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

*Update: May 28th, 2012*

Man, looking back at this tank, it was a MESS.

I hope I've made it better now.

I went to AK and found a piece of driftwood that I felt would be what I wanted to do with this tank.

Current livestock:
15 CPD
20 Chili Rasboras
a few cherry shrimps
2 amano shrimps
2 CRS A-S Grade

I know, its a bit overstocked for a 10Gal. Which is why 2 water changes are done weekly. The CPD's and chili rasboras will be moved over to 25 gal once that is FULLY cycled and stopped leeching ammonia. For now, they stay in this tank.

Current Plants:
Peacock moss
pelia (will be removed possibly sold soon (msg of if interested)
riccia on a stone, that I will probably move over to my gf's tank as shes in love with this plant. Me...not so much
Dwarf sag
Frogbits
Rotala Indica

Also some pieces of dragon rock.

Lemme know what you think! 
I just finished up so the water is still clearing up. A bit cloudy and the assassin snail wanted to say hi


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

Start breeding those rasboras and shrimp because I need to buy some off you...

Awesome tanks!


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

that assassin snail TOTALLY ruined your shot...


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

haha, yeah. 
I'll move some things around today if I have some time and take a better photo with my DSLR


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

As promised, more pictures:
Pelia and clay tubes will be sold. The CPD's use the tubes right now its pretty fun watching them go in and out the other side 
I will be bringing the riccia rock to my gf's place and place into her tank.

FTS:









Berried Cherry Shrimp on the branch picking off some fooood:









Chili Rasbora:









Thats it for now folks.
I will most likely be adding a paintball co2 setup on this. but that isn't until later.


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

daaaamn bro...those are some super nice quality pics.


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

manhtu said:


> daaaamn bro...those are some super nice quality pics.


thanks!
Loving the starfire glass when taking pics.
Almost seems like there IS no glass, LOL


----------



## vraev (Mar 29, 2012)

Nice tank man. Beautiful fishes. Where did u manage to find the red chili rasbora? I can't find them anywhere.


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

vraev said:


> Nice tank man. Beautiful fishes. Where did u manage to find the red chili rasbora? I can't find them anywhere.


Got the Chili Rasbora's from Menagerie Downtown


----------



## vraev (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks man. I will check it out next time I come down to the GTA.


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

*Update: August 17th, 2012*

I took out the branchy driftwood and added another one.
I think this one makes the tank look a bit more cleaner. 
When I get bored of this one, I'll add the original one back in, haha
I took out the smaller rocks and added larger rocks to make the soil in the back right corner stay higher 

If you got suggestions, don't be afraid to raise them 

Clay tubes are sold.

Current inhabitants:
- ~15 Chili Rasboras
- 2 Amano Shrimps (male and female)
- 15-20 Cherry shrimps

Plants:
- Peacock moss
- Amazonia Frogbit

Hope you guys enjoy my new FTS: 
Taken with iPhone


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

Looks really nice, will look better when the whole bottom surface will be covered in green


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

manhtu said:


> Looks really nice, will look better when the whole bottom surface will be covered in green


Yeah, give it a good 1-2 months, haha
I put a different moss near the driftwood. I think it was phoenix moss.
Hope to have that grow in near the "tree"


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

*Update: Sept 15th, 2012*

Took some pictures today as I had my camera out.
Lemme know what you guys think!


IMG_9567 by ChangJay, on Flickr

Side shot:

IMG_9569 by ChangJay, on Flickr

Berried SS:

IMG_9568 by ChangJay, on Flickr

Regular CRS came to check out why I was taking photos:

IMG_9570 by ChangJay, on Flickr

Chili rasbora came over aswell...thought it was feeding time 

IMG_9571 by ChangJay, on Flickr

One of my berried Cherrys:

IMG_9573 by ChangJay, on Flickr

Hopefully, the poppa that got the other SS pregnant 

IMG_9575 by ChangJay, on Flickr

Cherry on some fissidens:

IMG_9580 by ChangJay, on Flickr

Another SS, Got some colour on his legs 

IMG_9581 by ChangJay, on Flickr

This one is always hiding from me 

IMG_9583 by ChangJay, on Flickr

Berried momma of the hour 

IMG_9582 by ChangJay, on Flickr

Hope you enjoyed these pics!


----------



## jediwiggles (Aug 29, 2009)

*Nice tank*

Nice tank. Like the setup. Looks good with the top water plants growing in there. I see a little bba creepin up on ya there on your filter sponge. eep!

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

jediwiggles said:


> Nice tank. Like the setup. Looks good with the top water plants growing in there. I see a little bba creepin up on ya there on your filter sponge. eep!
> 
> Cheers,
> Matt


Thanks 
The extra sponge filter is gone now.
It was only in there temporarily.


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

Some new pictures...
These were taken from my iPhone so excuse the quality.

Berried! 
First time in the 4-5 months I had her....I thought it was a male for so long ><

IMG_2179[1] by ChangJay, on Flickr

Berries!! 

IMG_2184[1] by ChangJay, on Flickr

Thats it for now


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

This thread needs the updated picture Jaysan, your current tank (last i saw it a few weeks ago) was looking much better !!!


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

*Update: November 29th, 2012*

I didnt take any pictures of the tank, but I recently sold a 7Gal starfire tank and two of the inhabitants came into this tank 

I purchased CPO's from the Hamilton auction in the Fall, placed them into this tank. I saw them do the hokie pokie the first week they were in this tank but never saw the female berried. I put more hiding places in the tank for them and as I was taking them out of the tank before I sold the tank, I noticed the female berried 

I put them into this 10Gal for now in the external breeder box. I separated the male from the female but somehow, the male climbed over. So now I put two dividers in there to stop the make from moving over.

On to the pics!

IMG_2593 by ChangJay, on Flickr

Yes, that is a tea cup in the breeder box 

IMG_2596 by ChangJay, on Flickr


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

*FTS: December 18th, 2012*

I took a recent shot of what this tank looks like today.

I'm going to be upgrading sizes of the tank so this one might be for sale if anyone is interested...

onto the picture! 
Look closely and you may see the abundance of Fire reds and PFR's in this tank.
Culls from this tank go into the 25Gal high-tech planted tank, lol

IMG_0039 by ChangJay, on Flickr


----------

